

Linux and open source developer tools you should not overlook - Anon84
http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/10things/?p=579

======
pavelludiq

        GDB isn’t really a developer tool,
    

How is gdb "not really a dev tool"? The article is just a bad list of IDE's
and html editors with gcc,make and gdb mixed in, not very useful or
insightful. I was hopeing to learn about some cool unix tools and stuff. GCC,
make and gdb are cool, but im sure there are better articles about them.

